# Prayers for Cookie, please :(



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

Cookie is not acting right this morning. She was ok before I made her breakfast, and while she was waiting, she laid down on her side and couldn't get up. She can't stand and her muscles are very tense. I have a vet appointment at 10am, asking for bloodwork and an exam to see what's going on  

She did something similar but got very very shaky an unable to stand a couple years ago and had very low blood calcium. I don't know if this could be it. 

Needless to say, the kids and I are worried!


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh no. Praying for Cookie. Hope the vet finds out what's wrong and fixes her up soon!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad you're seeing the vet and hope she's ok.Keep us updated


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Praying for her. Let us know how it goes at the vet.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

thoughts and prayers


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

saying prayers for Cookie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

Ok, bloodwork was good, snap test for tick disease was all negative, and so given the way she is very guard of bending her neck, vet thinks pinched nerve/disc disease in her neck vertebrae. Poor pupper! She got a shot for pain, and will have metacam for 3 days. 

She's very stiff and sleepy  So lots of pampering today.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

bless her ,hope she's on the mend now


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor thing! Hope she feels better


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor little thing, I hope she'll feel better soon!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so glad to hear that the bloodwork was good and the other test was negative !! hope she feels better soon


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

She is still unable to stand and is quite sleepy from the pain meds. She has me worried but the vet said to give it 3 days. Hopefully she improves. I've gotten lots of snuggle time with her. <3


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear Cookie isn't well.  Please know you and she are in my thoughts and prayers. I sure hope she isn't in any pain. Please keep us posted. ((((Big hugs)))


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohhh nooo, poor little one ! Relax and enjoy the pampering and get well soon sweetie ! XOXO Baby.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm hoping she is doing better this evening. Sending lots of good thoughts your way for your baby.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully, the next few days she will be able to stand and walk a little. I wonder if the vet OK's it, would a warm pack around her neck help? Like a hand towel in the microwave for 30 seconds or so?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe poor baby, Prayers and Hugs.


----------



## Sharrielynne (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank goodness it was nothing worse, these little dogs become like our own children1


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We would love to hear how Cookie is now==2 months later. Is she all better? Hopefully she is.


----------

